# How much difference between 700x28 & 700x32



## tjimt2000 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a newbie and am buying a new 2009 Giant FCR 2. The bike comes with 700x28 on but I am considering switching to 700x32. I plan on carrying some extra weight, camping gear etc. in two panniers on the back and although I ride mostly on pavement I do ride short distances on gravel and dirt. How much speed will I be sacrificing with the change and how much stability and strength will I gain with the switch. Any advice in general regarding tire recommendations will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you're carrying camping gear and you're worried about speed? :shocked: 
you will be able to run a little lower pressure for better ride/traction. durability depends on the tire...some bigger tires may be stronger/more durable, some may not. it's not automatic just because they're bigger.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd suggest you try the 28's for a while. They may be fine.


----------

